# guys wich type would be least detailed oriented?



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> Ni doms


It's not even that I have a hard time with details, it's more like I don't even _see_ them. I'd need to have details brought to the threshold of consciousness first, to even rate as having a hard time with them!

Hell, "that's just incidental" is practically my catchphrase at this point. I practically _relish_ excluding data that I think is inessential.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

umop 3pisdn said:


> It's not even that I have a hard time with details, it's more like I don't even _see_ them. I'd need to have details brought to the threshold of consciousness first, to even rate as having a hard time with them!
> 
> Hell, "that's just incidental" is practically my catchphrase at this point. I practically _relish_ excluding data that I think is inessential.


I had that in my mind. Today I spaced out really badly. You can even try to call this phenomenon as tunnel vision, but imo it's not really accurate name for that.


----------



## Kills (Jan 20, 2017)

Although its bad to stereotype, i'd say INFP and ENFP due to cognitive fuctions.


----------

